# Ati X200 problems - not working well with radeon and fglrx

## BeteNoire

I'm in a dead end now as I can't get my laptop video work properly without going into more and more software compatibility issues.

As we all know Ati (be damned) dropped support for older cards.

Latest x11-drivers/ati-drivers that works for me is 8.593 and it's for x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r7. It's stable but old and not compatible with some newer software, that increase in number. Masking newer version leads to more and more masking of aditional software and I can predict more and more compatibility problems in nearest future.

With fglrx mentioned above I can have at least my system work quite stable, but I experience another problems like:

```
fglrxinfo 

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  129 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)

  Serial number of failed request:  13

  Current serial number in output stream:  13
```

```
glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  129 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)

  Serial number of failed request:  13

  Current serial number in output stream:  13
```

```
(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 1.4.x.y with x.y >=99.906                                                                          

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.4.3.0                                                                                                 

(EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.                                                                  

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************                                                                        

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *                                                                        

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *                                                                        

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *                                                                        

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *                                                                        

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* * 
```

Here is complete Xorg.0.log and here xorg.conf that I use for ati-drivers.

I can accept Xfce not working with full performance on this setup but I can only dream of running KDE4 - after loggin in I get nice shinny dialog telling that Kwin crashed.

I wanted to move to radeon driver and to keep my system up to date, but x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati doesn't work properly for me. 

When I configure my system to use it I can't switch to tty. My screen becomes like this and this.

This would be minor problem as I rarely use tty, but my system crashes on shutdown. It's some segfault as leds get blinking at very end of shutdown process, system reboots and partitions get fsck'ed, as they were not unmounted cleanly.

I've filed a bug but there was no valuable response.

The only one about is ridicoulus - KMS gets my screen look like this just after pressing enter in Grub menu, so I can't see anything for the rest of booting.

I've tried x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.4 and two versions back.

Here is xorg.conf that I used to work with radeon driver.

```
lspci -v

(...)

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Device 0f64

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 255, IRQ 17

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        I/O ports at d800 [size=256]

        Memory at feaf0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Expansion ROM at feac0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: radeonfb

        Kernel modules: fglrx
```

emerge --info

What should I do?

----------

## USTruck

 *Quote:*   

> (II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 1.4.x.y with x.y >=99.906                                                                          
> 
>  (II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.4.3.0                                                                                                  
> 
>  (EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.                                                                  
> ...

 

Look at your kernel config :

Graphics support//dev/agpgart : enable it and under menu select your chipset (if exist)

Graphics support/Direct Rendering .. : enable it and under menu select radeon new

recompile and install

reboot and try

----------

## energyman76b

but only if you want to use the opensource drivers, for fglrx you have to deactivate the in kernel dri/drm stuff.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> recompile and install
> 
> reboot and try

 

Tried. That was what made my screen go crap after pressing ctrl+alt+F1 and system crash on shutdown.

----------

## DirtyHairy

Have you tried deactivating the framebuffer altogether and just use a plain VGA text mode terminal? This shouldn't hurt xf86-video-ati and X, but might resolve the shutdown issue if it is due to a conflict between X and the framebuffer?

----------

## BeteNoire

Yes, I did try to completely disable framebuffer but it didn't help.

----------

## DirtyHairy

What happens if you disable the kernel module, does the shutdown issue persist in this case?

----------

## BeteNoire

Afair - yes. It segfault every time so I switched back to  stable fglrx/earlier xorg/earlier kernel version to avoid data loss.

----------

